# 2011 Silverado front end/chassis grease



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a 2011 2500D and I want to grease the front end on it. I looked in the owners manual and they recommend GM # 12377985 or NLGI #2 Catagory LB or GC-LB lube.

My question is, do any of these lubes come in the mini grease gun size? 

Also does anyone know how many zerk fittings are on a 2011 2500HD silverado?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Should have 2 for outer tie rod ends,,,2 inner. 1 pitman arm. 1 idler arm and bracket. Maybe upper and lower ball joints. FYI any good grease will work


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

On the 2011 and up trucks, there are upper ball joints (2), lower ball joints (2), outer tie rods (2), pitman arm (1) and idler arm and at the top of the bracket (2), total count of 9. The inner tie rod ones have been removed from the trucks and seems to be a 2010 and prior thing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I use Mobil 1 grease in a pistol grip gun.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought one of these, http://www.tractorsupply.com/workforce-reg-right-angle-coupler-slide-on-3952688. It makes greasing the idler arm much easier.


----------

